# Woman on husband visa, under paid



## CamdenGirl (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi, does anyone else find that if you are on your husband visa, you are paid less as they assume your accommodation and other expense are paid for by your husband?? I do admin and only earn 11000dhs


----------



## helloworld2013 (Nov 22, 2013)

Count yourself lucky - some fully qualified teachers with a few years of UK experience earn around that!


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

CamdenGirl said:


> Hi, does anyone else find that if you are on your husband visa, you are paid less as they assume your accommodation and other expense are paid for by your husband?? I do admin and only earn 11000dhs


Good lord! Count your blessings! They could hire a Filipina for 2000 dhs to do admin.


----------



## Sarraah (Feb 14, 2015)

Yes indeed. You should be very happy with that salary.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

CamdenGirl said:


> as they assume your accommodation and other expense are paid for by your husband?? :


 And they would be correct. As part of your husbands sponsorship of your Visa, he has proven and accepted responsibility for same.

You could always drop the sponsorship, do border runs and give up all sorts of things and hope you would be paid more. 

If you're paid 11,000 a month then you wouldn't even get an interview without sponsorship.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

CamdenGirl said:


> Hi, does anyone else find that if you are on your husband visa, you are paid less as they assume your accommodation and other expense are paid for by your husband?? I do admin and only earn 11000dhs


It's actually not a bad salary at all for admin work.


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

There are qualified accountants and engineers who get paid less than that.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

This is probably NOT the response OP was expecting. Senior level admin folk do earn a little more than that though. So it really depends on what kind of admin work you are doing.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

CamdenGirl said:


> Hi, does anyone else find that if you are on your husband visa, you are paid less as they assume your accommodation and other expense are paid for by your husband?? I do admin and only earn 11000dhs


That equates to 2 pairs of Jimmy Choos a month, or one pair and a nice handbag.

You've never had it so good.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> That equates to 2 pairs of Jimmy Choos a month, or one pair and a nice handbag.
> 
> You've never had it so good.


Choices, choices...... Damn, Dubai is so expensive.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

That's not enough? Laughable.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

JonGard said:


> That's not enough? Laughable.


First world problem.:eyebrows:


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

These are probably some of the most shallow and poor responses on a threat I have read in a long time. Seems to me the OP asks a valid question. Is this how people are welcomed on this forum on there first post? Do I miss something here?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Edino said:


> These are probably some of the most shallow and poor responses on a threat I have read in a long time. Seems to me the OP asks a valid question. Is this how people are welcomed on this forum on there first post? Do I miss something here?


 Yes, the factual answers. The OP got answers - probably not the convenient ones, but facts nonetheless.

Benefits packages come with jobs that require people to be brought in from out of region. Admin isn't that therefore the job doesn't come with it.

For Admin, we only hire people who already are here and we don't pay housing allowances because there are tens of thousands of competent people who can apply.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Yes, the factual answers. The OP got answers - probably not the convenient ones, but facts nonetheless.
> 
> Benefits packages come with jobs that require people to be brought in from out of region. Admin isn't that therefore the job doesn't come with it.
> 
> For Admin, we only hire people who already are here and we don't pay housing allowances because there are tens of thousands of competent people who can apply.


There are companies in Dubai that pay according to level and performance. I am a hiring manager in an US IT multinational, and we pay housing, family health insurance (Bupa) and actual bills for schooling for up to 4 kids to anyone regardless of level; even a receptionist. Basic salary for an admin role is 8000 to 18000aed. We only hire locally, and pay is regardless of gender or family position. We only bring in specialized skills from abroad.

This is to say that there are definitely companies that pay and play fair.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Edino said:


> and we pay housing, family health insurance (Bupa) and actual bills for schooling for up to 4 kids to anyone regardless of level; even a receptionist.


Sorry, but that BS.

There is no way your company employs a receptionist and pays them schooling for four kids, or any kids for that matter.

Economically its a ludicrous suggestion, so unless your company is a charity, funded by a billionaire who likes losing money then its simply not true.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Edino said:


> There are companies in Dubai that pay according to level and performance. I am a hiring manager in an US IT multinational, and we pay housing, family health insurance (Bupa) and actual bills for schooling for up to 4 kids to anyone regardless of level; even a receptionist. Basic salary for an admin role is 8000 to 18000aed. We only hire locally, and pay is regardless of gender or family position. We only bring in specialized skills from abroad.
> 
> This is to say that there are definitely companies that pay and play fair.


I tend to agree with 2 Wheels. It's not about playing fair, it just doesn't make business sense. Nowhere would a receptionist earn the same benefits as a senior level executive. Not much of an incentive to move higher up a ladder if you enjoy the same benefits with very little responsibilities.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Edino said:


> There are companies in Dubai that pay according to level and performance. I am a hiring manager in an US IT multinational, and we pay housing, family health insurance (Bupa) and actual bills for schooling for up to 4 kids to anyone regardless of level; even a receptionist. Basic salary for an admin role is 8000 to 18000aed. We only hire locally, and pay is regardless of gender or family position. We only bring in specialized skills from abroad.
> 
> This is to say that there are definitely companies that pay and play fair.


Expect a million PMs from people looking to get a job at your company.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> I tend to agree with 2 Wheels. It's not about playing fair, it just doesn't make business sense. Nowhere would a receptionist earn the same benefits as a senior level executive. Not much of an incentive to move higher up a ladder if you enjoy the same benefits with very little responsibilities.


Why would it not make business sense? Employing the best, and motivated people mean a huge difference to overall company efficiency and potential.

It is not that everyone gets the same salary or housing allowance. There are major differences that help driving growth incentive. The point here is that even the lowest level employee can make a decent living. Some benefits are for all levels the same (Health Insurance, schooling), other increase by level (like Salary, Housing & car)

The short term view when it comes to paying employees is unfortunately core at many companies. No surprise that retention rate is a big problem for them. 

I have seen many examples of companies that spend more money in fixing screwed up projects or business deals and end up in attending court cases, than that they would have spend if they would take on the best people in the market and give them the benefits that will keep them on board. Granted, skills is only part of the issue, but most of the time failures are of human nature that can be avoided. Also, In the admin sector, the tendency here is to hire 10 lower skilled employees and keep them on that level, instead of hiring just 4 that have the best potential to become highly capable in their role.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Windsweptdragon said:


> Expect a million PMs from people looking to get a job at your company.


You took the words right out of my keyboard. Gissa job!


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Sorry, but that BS.
> 
> There is no way your company employs a receptionist and pays them schooling for four kids, or any kids for that matter.
> 
> Economically its a ludicrous suggestion, so unless your company is a charity, funded by a billionaire who likes losing money then its simply not true.


Maybe some people are driven to conclusions on there own consecutive experiences and from what they hear from selected others. Completely human. But they often lack the ability to expand their observation across the border and learning ability to what happens outside that negative circle. Who ever does that should get out of their cage and look beyond. Hearing that some Dubai based companies that pay fare packages across the board of employees can be quiet a culture shock to some is not surprising to me; some are even very focal that common benefits to an employee of all levels in a dignified way does not exist and should even be called charity. Maybe the problem is that a persons perception driven by negative experiences makes them believe the rest of the world is like that. If these people are leaders, their success could be limited. You call my facts BS, that is fine. But I stay on my side of perception of what employers of Dubai can bring; I would not be calling this place my home for 26 years if I did not work as one of the leaders for such company (which is hugely successful in the market).


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Edino said:


> Why would it not make business sense?


Seriously, I still think you're making stuff up but thats just me.

Someone on 11,000AED a month isn't ever going to get 4 lots of school fees plus housing as an allowance.

Its an utterly ridiculous suggestion when you can get extremely well qualified, extremely competent and well motivated staff at the 11,000 price for admin work. You don't need to bring in expats with expectations of allowances for admin work and any company that does will run out of money rather quickly.

Why spend five or six times as much as you need to for anything ?


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

I agree with the above, it's just nonsense.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I think what Edino is saying is that each employee gets an allowance for schooling and housing, but there are limits to what that value is, the Admin person you mention won't get the same as the SVP for example, but they will get something.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes, I can see that. It's likely a few thousand a month for schools and another few thousand for housing. Definitely not the type of school fees for a standard British/American school but possibly doable for an Indian/Arab school. I'd be shocked if a basic receptionist was getting full school fees for western expat schools given that many if not most western expats in mid and upper management don't even get that!



The Rascal said:


> I think what Edino is saying is that each employee gets an allowance for schooling and housing, but there are limits to what that value is, the Admin person you mention won't get the same as the SVP for example, but they will get something.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Yes, I can see that. It's likely a few thousand a month for schools and another few thousand for housing. Definitely not the type of school fees for a standard British/American school but possibly doable for an Indian/Arab school. I'd be shocked if a basic receptionist was getting full school fees for western expat schools given that many if not most western expats in mid and upper management don't even get that!


Actually what the poster said was;



> .......... and actual bills for schooling for up to 4 kids to anyone regardless of level


so nothing about allowances.

If someone is on 11,000AED and thats their sort of salary, nobody will pay another 11,000AED per month in allowances if they have 4 children. they really won't - maybe in a liberal leaning country but this place is the current home of capitalism. I can just imagine my PA arriving and handing over the school bills for four kids going to the British School in Dubai ..... not.

I'd also say that a near eastern owned company is even less likely to pay such allowances than the most family friendly Western company.

It simply doesn't stack up.


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

My company is willing to pay unto 22,000 dhs per child per year as a contribution, which to be honest is about a 1/3 of what its actually costing us. So if this persons company is giving housing and school fees and 11,000 dhs a month then sign me up- i'm sure i have less than this left every month after all the "living" expenses


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The last company I worked for had the same medical insurance policy for all levels of employees - only the coverage (worldwide, regional, UAE depending on the level of travel) varied.
This company did not have a child education allowance for anyone.
My current company has an education allowance (with variations as to the upper limit - even the lowest limit is very decent) across all levels. 

I cant see why the lowest paid employees are not entitled to an education allowance or adequate medical insurance. At the very least they will keep working to ensure that they remain employed with the company - better than underpaid employees who are more likely to browse for jobs online while at work.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

rsinner said:


> The last company I worked for had the same medical insurance policy for all levels of employees - only the coverage (worldwide, regional, UAE depending on the level of travel) varied. This company did not have a child education allowance for anyone. My current company has an education allowance (with variations as to the upper limit - even the lowest limit is very decent) across all levels. I cant see why the lowest paid employees are not entitled to an education allowance or adequate medical insurance. At the very least they will keep working to ensure that they remain employed with the company - better than underpaid employees who are more likely to browse for jobs online while at work.


 I completely agree with you. I am in the group that believes if the employees are well taken care of they tend to up their game and be at their best. I noticed this in my own practice for a few years. Everybody would get a piece of the pie, not equally, but no one was left out.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry but it's nothing to do with 'rights' but economic sense. There are tens of thousands of people here on their partners visa, with accommodation and schooling already paid for by their partner. It makes no business or economic sense to pay huge school fees to a low salary worker when there are tens of thousands of highly motivated people who will do the same job for just the salary. Any suggestion that people who want extras in top of salary are somehow better motivated is a fatuous implication. Companies exist here and elsewhere to make money. They don't go out and buy gold plated toilet seats because they can, any more than they hire staff on a low level salary and then give them huge benefits when they simply don't have to.

If you are going to give out benefits, you focus the money in those who will make a distinct difference to company performance. And someone on 11,000 a month isn't that person


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Sorry but it's nothing to do with 'rights' but economic sense. There are tens of thousands of people here on their partners visa, with accommodation and schooling already paid for by their partner. It makes no business or economic sense to pay huge school fees to a low salary worker when there are tens of thousands of highly motivated people who will do the same job for just the salary. Any suggestion that people who want extras in top of salary are somehow better motivated is a fatuous implication. Companies exist here and elsewhere to make money. They don't go out and buy gold plated toilet seats because they can, any more than they hire staff on a low level salary and then give them huge benefits when they simply don't have to. If you are going to give out benefits, you focus the money in those who will make a distinct difference to company performance. And someone on 11,000 a month isn't that person


 and where did you get idea from that a low paid employee can perform as good as a high paid? There are certain things that you cannot teach people. It has to be in their instincts. I care for my employees because they ae the ones running my business, I pay well, but I don't hire easy. No one can fake it until they and make it:. It's a different kind of business model that doesn't make sense to some people. Happy employee = more productive employee
The problem I see in dubai is that there are a lot of cheap labor in wrong positions. I always say there is no customer service here, there is a customer service department, but it's filled with people that don't know how to handle most situations


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just because you pay an employee well doesn't mean that they will be happy and/or productive. There are plenty of employees here who are extremely well paid but completely unproductive.

The company that I work for doesn't not provide schooling benefits to entry level or mid management positions but it still manages to retain employees that have worked for decades. The company takes extremely good care of their employees. I wouldn't be with them for 15 years if they didn't. However, employee satisfaction in our company is not based on how much we get paid. It's about how we are treated within the business environment; our opportunities to grow within the company and work towards those benefits.

If I was paid all of these fancy benefits as a receptionist, I would not be inclined to move positions and would happily be stuck doing the same thing for 25 years. This not only makes people stagnant, it makes the company stagnant.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I didn't say that. 

I said if I get a competent admin person for 11000 a month, which I can, it makes no economic sense to pay them more as they are admin. 

You don't have to pay school fees to admin people - it makes no economic sense to do so and it makes no difference to performance if you do.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Just because you pay an employee well doesn't mean that they will be happy and/or productive. There are plenty of employees here who are extremely well paid but completely unproductive. The company that I work for doesn't not provide schooling benefits to entry level or mid management positions but it still manages to retain employees that have worked for decades. The company takes extremely good care of their employees. I wouldn't be with them for 15 years if they didn't. However, employee satisfaction in our company is not based on how much we get paid. It's about how we are treated within the business environment; our opportunities to grow within the company and work towards those benefits. If I was paid all of these fancy benefits as a receptionist, I would not be inclined to move positions and would happily be stuck doing the same thing for 25 years. This not only makes people stagnant, it makes the company stagnant.


 I agree and disagree with some of your statements. A highly paid individual can also be unproductive but wouldn't last in my company. I pay well and I expect a lot. I'd like to treat everyone like they are part of my family, my business family. Every employee has a goal, it's not like they can sit and look pretty to get paid. If the employees don't want to grow, then they have no place in the business. Here is the thing, in an office people get their energy from one another. If I can come to work with a high energy, positives attitude and a pleasing and happy personality, the employees will follow the same, and they take home the same energy home. Like I said. Its a different businesses model which work great for me


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

mehranR said:


> If I can come to work with a high energy, positives attitude and a pleasing and happy personality.....


I'd leave!


----------

